# Basic Georgia coast questions



## nopEda (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi,

I live about 40 miles north of Atlanta and would like to take a trip to the east coast and maybe get to see a loggerhead turtle come out to lay some eggs. I'd like to stay in a wooded campground that's on water of some sort and also take a ride on a water bus or water taxi or something not too expensive like that. Also would like to take a kayak and paddle around some intersting channels or streams and hopefully see some wildlife at low tide. I did that in Fort Lauderdale and saw birds and racoons looking for food along the shorelines. Can anyone suggest a good place to go to do those things?

Thank you for any help or suggestions!
David


----------



## sea trout (Jun 16, 2017)

If you go to Tybee they have the Rivers End campground there. It for camper trailers or tents. It's kinda wooded but not out in the forest or nothin. From the campground its a short walk to the north beaches. The Lighthouse and jetties part of that beach is semi crowded but not bad. The bay side of that beach is not crowded much at all.
You'd be a few minutes drive from Tybee Marina and Tybee bait and tackle on Lazzarretto creek where there are kayak rentals if you don't already have your own.
You'd be a few minutes drive to front beach where all the people are. 
Fine eatin places all over the island.
I've never went lookin for logger heads but I've seen them occasionally.
If you really want to camp in the woods with the wildlife you'll have to find a way to get to Little Tybee. Used to always be a waitress downtown who used to talk about starting a shuttle/scenic tour business to and from Little Tybee but idk if that ever happend.
Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 16, 2017)

sea trout said:


> If you go to Tybee they have the Rivers End campground there. It for camper trailers or tents. It's kinda wooded but not out in the forest or nothin. From the campground its a short walk to the north beaches. The Lighthouse and jetties part of that beach is semi crowded but not bad. The bay side of that beach is not crowded much at all.
> You'd be a few minutes drive from Tybee Marina and Tybee bait and tackle on Lazzarretto creek where there are kayak rentals if you don't already have your own.
> You'd be a few minutes drive to front beach where all the people are.
> Fine eatin places all over the island.
> ...



I would second everything he said, especially with regards to Tybee Bait and Tackle on Lazzarretto Creek.  Ask for Jimmy or Brad.  They are great resources and will hook you up.  Also, Bubba's restaurant is right there and It's the best place to eat in Savannah/Tybee in my opinion.  Definitely try their hush puppies with honey butter.  The fried green tomato sandwich is one of the best sandwiches I've ever eaten, bar none.  Also as mentioned they rent kayaks there and are good people.

Haven't been to Rivers End Campground in a while, but it was very nice, clean and well kept when we stayed there last.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jekyll Island has everything you are trying to do and see.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jun 16, 2017)

Jekyll Island also has a pier about a mile from the campground you can fish from or you can fish from North beach by the pier where the channel comes in close to the bank.  Jekyll is also a popular seining destination for shrimp.  Big sharks and red fish are not uncommon from the beach or the pier, if you have appropriate tackle.  Crabbing from the pier is good as well as flounder fishing.


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 16, 2017)

WalkinDead said:


> Jekyll Island also has a pier about a mile from the campground you can fish from or you can fish from North beach by the pier where the channel comes in close to the bank.  Jekyll is also a popular seining destination for shrimp.  Big sharks and red fish are not uncommon from the beach or the pier, if you have appropriate tackle.  Crabbing from the pier is good as well as flounder fishing.




Yes to all of the above. I caught my first flounder, and many many more from around the pier area. Jekyll is awesome.


----------



## nopEda (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you people for your help! After reading your suggestions and doing some mapping around I think I'll try Jekyll Island and stay in the campground and check out the turtle research place. Then go check out Cumberland Island but want to take my van to stay in so won't stay in a campground there. I can stay without power or water but do want to have the van in an attempt to get bitten by fewer little vampires than in a tent, and I like to watch some TV at the end of the day so need my batteries and inverter system. 

While there on the coast I'd like to have a good fresh seafood meal if anyone can suggest a good place or places. Nothing fancy, just a good basic seafood place for some nice fresh soft fried oysters if there is such a place in that area. Don't need a bar...will drink beer after getting home to the campsite.

Thanks again for your help and any other suggestions!!!
David


----------



## Dexterfish (Jun 19, 2017)

*Jekyll restaurant*

Driftwood Bistro on Jekyll.


----------



## nopEda (Jun 19, 2017)

Dexterfish said:


> Driftwood Bistro on Jekyll.


Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## BDD (Jun 30, 2017)

Ft McAllister state park also has all the thing you want but to me much more secluded.
The marina at the entrance to the park has bait and tackle and a good restaurant attached.
The park also has kayak rentals. Tent sites have electric and water and the bath houses are pretty nice
With hot showers. And if you want to watch coons look for food, that’s not a problem they’ll
Open your cooler and help themselves to whatever you got.


----------

